# Schlierenhaftes Bild bei Gnome [gelöst]

## Sceletor

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe jetzt mein neues Gentoosystem fast komplett eingerichtet, aber ich hadere noch mit der Grafik (sowohl beim Bootsplash, als auch in Gnome). Ich habe ein Asus Main board mit Nvidia Grafikchip onboard und versuche das ganze mit einem Samsung SyncMaster 225BW laufen zu lassen.

Ich musste für die Einrichtung des Bildschirms eine Modeline angeben, meine xorg.conf sieht jetzt so aus:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Monitor"
> 
> 	Identifier   "Monitor0"
> ...

 

Das Bild ist soweit okay, die Auflösung ist jetzt auch 1680x1050, aber es ist noch nicht wirklich scharf, es ist so, als wenn schrift und symbole einen "geisterhaften" schatten havben. sowas durchsichtiges. Ich denke mal, daß liegt an ner nicht ganz richtig eingestellten Monitorfrwuenz, aber weiss nicht, was ich dagegen machen kann...

----------

## Necoro

Sicher, dass du du die Modeline brauchst? - Ich habe einen Samsung SM 223BW -- und mein eintrag sieht so aus:

```
Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "Samsung SM"

    Option "DPMS"

    HorizSync 30-81

    VertRefresh 56-75

EndSection
```

Und wie ist der angeschlossen? VGA oder digital?

----------

## Sceletor

Die Einstellung "DPMS" habe ich schon ausprobiert, aber da ging leider gar nichts mit widescreen. Der Rechner ist über ANALOG an den Monitor angeschlossen, DVI ist die widowsmöhre dran  :Smile: 

----------

## Necoro

 *Sceletor wrote:*   

> Die Einstellung "DPMS" habe ich schon ausprobiert, aber da ging leider gar nichts mit widescreen. Der Rechner ist über ANALOG an den Monitor angeschlossen, DVI ist die widowsmöhre dran 

 

DPMS hat ja damit nu auch nix zu tun (wenn ich mich nicht täusche) ... ich wollte eigentlich nur sagen: Sicher dass die Modeline nicht eher schadet als was bringt? - Hast du schonmal nur so eine rudimentäre Config wie bei mir probiert? Also Modeline und DisplaySize weglassen  :Smile: 

Ach: wenn es über Analog angeschlossen ist, ist es natürlich nie so schön scharf wie digital  :Wink: 

----------

## Sceletor

Okay, ich habe nochmal die Modeline weggelassen, und ohne bekomme ich nur 1280x960 hin, von daher bringt mir das nichts. Es wäre aber mal interessant, wenn du deine gesamte xorg.conf mal postest, damit ich auch die anderen einstellungen mal sehen kann.

@analoger eingang und nicht scharf:

Ich habe kein Problem mit der Bildschärfe, ich hab ein Problem damit, daß die Icons auf der oberen bildschirmhälfte so eine art "schatten" werfen, halt schemenhaft nochmal die form etwas rechts vom eignetlichen icon...

----------

## Necoro

 *Sceletor wrote:*   

> Okay, ich habe nochmal die Modeline weggelassen, und ohne bekomme ich nur 1280x960 hin, von daher bringt mir das nichts. Es wäre aber mal interessant, wenn du deine gesamte xorg.conf mal postest, damit ich auch die anderen einstellungen mal sehen kann.

 

http://rafb.net/p/K0HE3b30.html ... - aber sollte eigentlich nix spezielles weiter drin sein  :Smile: 

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo!

Ich denke mal das mit deiner Modeline ist schon in Ordnung so.

Versuche doch mal in Richtung Kantenklättung und Schriftarten etwas zu probieren,

ich kann dir aber leider nicht sagen wo du dies unter Gnome findest, da ich es nicht nutze.

Unter xfce schaut es bei mir mit einem VewSonic LCD auch ziemlich grauselig aus, ohne diese Einstellungen angepasst zu haben.

MfG

josef.95

----------

## Sceletor

Also das mit den Schriftarten hat ein wenig weitergeholfen. Ich habe auch wesentlich mehr auflösungen zur auswahl jetzt, aber mein "schatten" problem bleibt bestehen. Ich bin mir aber mittlerweile fast sicher, daß das an ner falschen Bildfrequenz liegt, denn lt. nvidia einstellungspanel kann ich nur 50 oder 55 Hz auswählen, unter Windows läuft der Monitor aber bei 60.

Jemand ne Ahnung was man in Xorg einstellen könnte, um an höhere Frequenzen zu kommen? Modeline befehle scheinen bei mir nichts zu bringen....

----------

## TheSmallOne

Hast du mal nachgesehen, ob du am Monitor was verstellen kannst?

Ich hatte mal eine Weile Schlieren und Schatten im Bild, bis ich festgestellt habe, dass ich am Monitor die "Phasen"-Einstellung verändern musste.

----------

## Sceletor

Danke für euere Hilfe, aber es hat sich herausgestellt, daß es einfach ein Hardwarefehler war. Ich hatte das Anschlusskabel verlägert und die VGA Verlängerung hat irgendwie das Bild verfälscht. Jetzt hab ich die Verlängerung rausgeschmissen, daß Kabel ist jetzt echt stramm, aber das Bild dafür 1A  :Smile: 

----------

